# ***Thinking of going raw?***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!! I've been tossing around the idea of going raw, pre-made raw that is. I know Mojo loves it, Lola hates it (she may just continue on Fromm based on previous trials), and I have no clue about the long coats. I also know it is the best dog food available but I wanna make sure it's the best for my pack too (that they tolerate and love it as much as Fromm w stella and chewy on top).

I would love to feed freeze dried exclusively but it's way too expensive, like $400-500 per month. 

Can you tell me what brand you feed? How much you feed (and dog weight)? Do you add any supplements such as fish or cocnut oil? How often you feed it? How far in advance you leave it in fridge to thaw?? 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

I'm curious to see what everyone says! Thank you in advance!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is what I do and remember I am still new to this:

In the morning my two chis get 1 nugget Primal

In the evening (I do not measure) I scoop Oma's Pride Chicken or Turkey Frames in their bowls. It is pre made so I do not have to think precentages and it cost around $5-7 for a 5lb pack. That lasts about 4-5 days for 2 chis and 2 50-60lb hounds. 

For the hounds I add Vitamin C, Olive Leaf, probiotic etc as Sadie needs more vitamins. Sometimes I will sprinkle a little on the chis but not all the time. Sometimes I will add a Sardine to all 4 as BG will eat that. 

I also sprinkle a little PureBites Chicken treats on top of the raw as that is Bg's favorite. She can not resist it so she doesn't play with her food etc and eats it right away. What is Lola's favorite?

My two chis refuse to eat any premade raw beef with organs. I have tried it all LOL so hence the Primal. I will also get my parents to pick up raw ground beef or stew beef from the butcher by their house and feed it every so often.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

What is omas pride? Turkey frames? Is this raw too?? 
Is primal a complete diet?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

That is so funny Zorana. Just last night my husband and I were saying, maybe we should try raw food....as we got another delivery of ZP freeze dried and ZP cans which adds up. Dang the cans are like 4.50 a can (my fault as I started spoiling them with this occasionally and they love it so much). So are you talking a frozen, premade raw? That's the only way I could do it. It needs to be something fairly complete. Where do you buy it? I like Christies's method about keeping it simpler in the morning. On the other hand, mine have done so well on our current food (good body weight, firm stools, no tummy problems), I hate to change a good thing.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It is Premade raw  

Oma's Pride - Real Pet Food, Nature Intended

It is ground chicken frames all raw (not freeze dried) mine are not a fan of the veggies mixed in they want only meat. 

Chicken Frames Ground 1 lb - Oma's Pride


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> That is so funny Zorana. Just last night my husband and I were saying, maybe we should try raw food....as we got another delivery of ZP freeze dried and ZP cans which adds up. Dang the cans are like 4.50 a can (my fault as I started spoiling them with this occasionally and they love it so much). So are you talking a frozen, premade raw? That's the only way I could do it. It needs to be something fairly complete. Where do you buy it? I like Christies's method about keeping it simpler in the morning. On the other hand, mine have done so well on our current food (good body weight, firm stools, no tummy problems), I hate to change a good thing.


With all the talking bw the 4 of us, I'm curious to try it again! I have tried it twice but maybe the 3rd time is a charm?? I'm thinking frozen premade but oma's looks good too. I'm gonna ask Leslie about it today too. Mine do great on fromm too!! But the question is can they do better? 
ZP is soooo expensive!!! Maybe we can hold hands, be brave, and do this together!!! Lol
Are u thinking trying primal? Stella and chewy? I was hoping to feed the same thing am and pm. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> It is Premade raw
> 
> Oma's Pride - Real Pet Food, Nature Intended
> 
> ...


The freeze dried has veggies??? 
I looked it up and it looks great! I'm gonna ask leslie if she carries it at woof life. Thank you C!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I buy the Omas pride Lamb and Veg just for Latte. I tried Tootsie on the Omas , but her stool was very loose. 

Minnie, Tootsie and Peyton eat Ziwipeak

Going to try Primal soon. ( I just have 1 2.2 # bag of lamb left, so I think if her stool seems good after she tries the lamb sample, i'll get Tootsie a bag of the Lamb. Minnie and Peyton have a lot of bags of Venison left, so will try them on the primal when it runs down some )


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> The freeze dried has veggies???
> I looked it up and it looks great! I'm gonna ask leslie if she carries it at woof life. Thank you C!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is not freeze dried it is TRUE Raw! just premade where I don't have to think og meat vs bone vs organ etc


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> It is not freeze dried it is TRUE Raw! just premade where I don't have to think og meat vs bone vs organ etc


U buy this online or at a store??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Supposedly the S&C and Primal premade true raw (not freeze dried) goes through a process to kill bacteria so it is not true raw but still good. I can not fully explain it but I was told if you are going to go raw go with fully unprocessed raw. My kids also like the brand Bravo (they make burger size patties) but it is more $$$ and they hate the brand Furry Food.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> U buy this online or at a store??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


DogGone Natural has a large freezer section! I am so lucky


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Z, I know what you mean about rethinking that food thing every so often. lol I have fed Lulu ZP for a couple of years and have a love/hate relationship with it. The worst is her breath on straight ZP. On just a few meals I can tell a difference. Not too long ago I wanted to try frozen raw because I saw Natures Variety had frozen raw bites--little square bites a bit bigger than kibble but same shape concept but it was raw. I thought Lulu might go for that, so I tried it. I could really tell a difference in softer fur, better stool BUT she couldn't even make it through the night without starving! She was so hungry one day she was back on my bed shivering from hunger, and I was feeding her plenty--I don't if the frozen raw processes differently in their body than freeze dried raw, but I fed it for a couple of weeks or so and it never got better. 

Right at this moment I alternate (whichever bag I pick up) Primal and Stella & Chewy, but I can tell you I like Primal better for Lulu. I don't think I will be buying any more S & C when I use up this bag. When Lulu eats S & C her poop is hard, tiny, and white (not completely white but lighter) like there is too much bone in it. It's not that way with Primal. That's really the only difference I see in her, but Primal is $10. cheaper a bag, but the bags are 14oz and S & C is 16oz. Last time I ordered Primal was $23. a bag and that could last about a month--give or take--for one chi for 2 meals a day I think. They are all completely balanced in and of themselves--no need for any extra food. Lulu gets a Primal bar in AM and a Primal bar with frozen green beans that I warm in the PM just because she likes them. I add Nupro in the silver container to the PM meal and either fish oil or coconut oil to the PM meal. I have tried probiotics several times and several kinds--they make Lulu sick. 

I order all her food on either Wag or Chewy and just order enough to get the free shipping. We have a local store that carries the Primal frozen raw but not the freeze dried--go figure! 

I know I tend to "build clocks" as my hubby and dad would say, but I hope this helps!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Huly said:


> Supposedly the S&C and Primal premade true raw (not freeze dried) goes through a process to kill bacteria so it is not true raw but still good. I can not fully explain it but I was told if you are going to go raw go with fully unprocessed raw. My kids also like the brand Bravo (they make burger size patties) but it is more $$$ and they hate the brand Furry Food.


That process is a cold water process that sterilizes the formulas that have chicken in them against salmonella contamination. Since it is cold water and no heat there is no loss of nutrients, vitamins, etc. only the killing of bacteria. I studied it when I fed Lulu frozen raw.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Zorana, I wanted to comment and suggest you take a look into Darwin's Natural Pet Food: Natural, Raw Dog Food, Grain-free Dog Food - from Darwin’s Pet

I have been using them for some time now and I really like this company and their product. I have 2 chis that I feed raw, and with other products I used it was very expensive and time consuming. 

Darwin's is rated 5 stars on Dog Food Advisor website. The food is shipped right to my door, and includes 5 weeks worth of food for 105 dollars. This is the best premade raw I have found and at a great price. It is packaged in little 1/2 pound portions which is perfect for me, because in one day between the 2 of them they eat one 1/2 pound block. In the morning they eat get half of half the block, then for dinner they each get another half of the remaining half...hope that make since. Then I just toss out the packaging and pop another block in the refrigerator for the next day. 










They have two options for the food, which are ZooLogics which is Human Quality food, or Natural Selections which is made from free range meat and organic vegies. Natural Selections is just a tad bit more expensive than the other and it is what I feed. With either option they have a variety to chose from which includes chicken, duck, turkey, beef, and bison.

When I was looking for a premade raw I wanted to stay around 100 a month but still feed a quality food, So with Darwin's I am able to provide my babies with organic food for 105 dollar for 5 weeks work of food and I don't have to make trips to the store! Right now you can also sign up to get 10 pounds worth of food for only 14.95!!! I started with the trial and was hooked. I really cannot say enough good things about this company! You should at least try the 14.95 trial.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Another quick question, sorry just got to work so I will respond to all the great comments on lunch, but what do you all think of raw for 1 meal and kibble for the 2nd meal?? Is this a bad idea? I think it may br a more cost effective way to get them started on raw?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> Zorana, I wanted to comment and suggest you take a look into Darwin's Natural Pet Food: Natural, Raw Dog Food, Grain-free Dog Food - from Darwin’s Pet
> 
> I have been using them for some time now and I really like this company and their product. I have 2 chis that I feed raw, and with other products I used it was very expensive and time consuming.
> 
> ...


Tara, I looked at this company as well when I was looking at other raw options a while back and was impressed. I can't remember now why I never ended up looking back at it. Thanks for jogging my memory--I will look again! I'm always on the lookout for a great raw alternative.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Another quick question, sorry just got to work so I will respond to all the great comments on lunch, but what do you all think of raw for 1 meal and kibble for the 2nd meal?? Is this a bad idea? I think it may br a more cost effective way to get them started on raw?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is what I do. 

Hounds have Kibble all day and 1 raw meal
Chis get Primal in morning and raw in evening


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Z--One meal of raw with kibble is better than no raw at all and just kibble. Do whatever you can manage. I have to warn you tho that when you see how much your pups love the raw, you'll want to get rid of the kibble and they may start turning their nose up at the kibble knowing that the raw is much better for them. I buy discounted meat at the grocery store like round steaks and chop them into cube size bites and put them in small Tupperware containers (about 2.5 oz each) and feed that for one meal and for Midgie's 2nd meal, I alternate with a dehydrated Stella and Chewey's rabbit or Primal Duck. I sometimes add a little ZP to her food. I like the dehydrated cause I don't have to thaw or refridgerate and she can eat it dry or re-hydrated (which I usually do). All these freeze-dried and dehydrated foods are complete meals but have different percentages of bone, organs, etc. I don't pay much attention to that stuff and go on what she loves and benefits her. I also supplement her food every day with ester-C and vitamin E. Sometimes I add cod liver oil. I'd love to start buying the premade raws, but I'm afraid of the shipping-that it would thaw out and I never get to the stores where they sell that stuff. Maybe some day.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> Here is what I do and remember I am still new to this:
> 
> In the morning my two chis get 1 nugget Primal
> 
> ...


What kind of sardines do you give? Store bought? Is there salt in it? I'd like to try that with Midgie. I give her Atlantic Cod once in a great while, but I like to give her fish on a more often basis.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> What kind of sardines do you give? Store bought? Is there salt in it? I'd like to try that with Midgie. I give her Atlantic Cod once in a great while, but I like to give her fish on a more often basis.


I get frozen whole raw sardines at a butcher every so often. Everyone thinks sardines all come in cans- but start looking in freezers too! They are unprocessed and not full of salt just like any other whole fresh/frozen fish.

Also I am part of a co-op thing that buys omas pride and I didn't think even their veggi included things were a complete diet. They are all parts made to put together a raw diet yourself. I feed the beef one occasionally as a back up, and I get tripe and ground frames from omas pride. Careful with the frames, they are JUST frames and very high in bone! I used them when Nova was gulping everything and I would give a little scoop every few days, it is like feeding a skinless back, just ground. They would be good for adding a little bit of bone to meals but by themselves not so great in my opinion.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Annie- I will have to look at that and maybe get the mix next time. 

I get an all natural can of sardines from Costco. Even my dad can have it but I can't remember the name I will look tomorrow as my parents are bringing a can over.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> DogGone Natural has a large freezer section! I am so lucky


So it's frozen but u just put it straight in the fridge and use it right away?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh, Z, I know what you mean about rethinking that food thing every so often. lol I have fed Lulu ZP for a couple of years and have a love/hate relationship with it. The worst is her breath on straight ZP. On just a few meals I can tell a difference. Not too long ago I wanted to try frozen raw because I saw Natures Variety had frozen raw bites--little square bites a bit bigger than kibble but same shape concept but it was raw. I thought Lulu might go for that, so I tried it. I could really tell a difference in softer fur, better stool BUT she couldn't even make it through the night without starving! She was so hungry one day she was back on my bed shivering from hunger, and I was feeding her plenty--I don't if the frozen raw processes differently in their body than freeze dried raw, but I fed it for a couple of weeks or so and it never got better.
> 
> Right at this moment I alternate (whichever bag I pick up) Primal and Stella & Chewy, but I can tell you I like Primal better for Lulu. I don't think I will be buying any more S & C when I use up this bag. When Lulu eats S & C her poop is hard, tiny, and white (not completely white but lighter) like there is too much bone in it. It's not that way with Primal. That's really the only difference I see in her, but Primal is $10. cheaper a bag, but the bags are 14oz and S & C is 16oz. Last time I ordered Primal was $23. a bag and that could last about a month--give or take--for one chi for 2 meals a day I think. They are all completely balanced in and of themselves--no need for any extra food. Lulu gets a Primal bar in AM and a Primal bar with frozen green beans that I warm in the PM just because she likes them. I add Nupro in the silver container to the PM meal and either fish oil or coconut oil to the PM meal. I have tried probiotics several times and several kinds--they make Lulu sick.
> 
> ...


Poor Lulu!! I can't imagine her sweet face shivering! I would die! Lol

My friend leslie who owns a dog boutique says she likes primal better too and her dogs love it. 

I did see the primal freeze dried at the store last time too. My guys love s&c freeze dried raw patties but it's just too expensive for me to feed exclusively. 

What is nupro?? 
I'm leaning towards trying kibble in am and raw in pm. 

Tina I really appreciate your input love!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> Zorana, I wanted to comment and suggest you take a look into Darwin's Natural Pet Food: Natural, Raw Dog Food, Grain-free Dog Food - from Darwin’s Pet
> 
> I have been using them for some time now and I really like this company and their product. I have 2 chis that I feed raw, and with other products I used it was very expensive and time consuming.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the recommendation! I'm excited!! I'm gonna check the page out and probably order the trial pack! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana, I'm interested in seeing what you end up doing. Like you, we've tried pre-made raw and Odie isn't a fan (we tried the S&C and a local brand). I think we're going to move to real raw for one meal because I'm sick of buying frozen food to try that I can't take back! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I have Fromm kibble available all day and feed Primal nuggets for the night meal. I use the frozen Primal, and actually give it to them still frozen. This way it takes them longer than 2 seconds to eat it, and they seem more satisfied. Even frozen they act like it is the best thing ever.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Poor Lulu!! I can't imagine her sweet face shivering! I would die! Lol
> 
> My friend leslie who owns a dog boutique says she likes primal better too and her dogs love it.
> 
> ...


Oh, girl, the being so hungry she was shivering did me in! I got up around 3 in the morning a few times and fed her. Not every night, and she's so good I knew she wasn't taking advantage she was truly hungry, but I wasn't home when she was shivering/hungry in the afternoon. My DIL found her thankfully! She fed her, and that ended that. 

Nupro is a supplement. I have attached a link to their website, but I bought my last can from wag.com (I think). I used to used the small dog breed in the gold can, but the last time I bought the joint and immunity in the silver can because it has glucosomine and chondrontin. You sprinkle it on the food and the water you add makes a gravy on the food. Dogs love it!!

Dogs | Dog Vitamin Supplements Dog Vitamins Arthritis Dogs Treatments


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I might try a bag of Primal raw to see what they think lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Christie sent us lots of Primal lamb samples to try (freeze dried) and the kids went crazy for it!! I checked out the food estimator and it seems like they would each get 1 nugget per meal so 1 bag of duck for example would last 2 weeks if I fed it for 1 meal. 

Even Lola, my picky girl, inhaled it!!! I think I'm gonna try this before actual frozen raw since all 4 of them love it. 

Thank you Christie!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet glad they liked it! Primal should send me free food with h poo w many chis are Primal addicts lol


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I get so confused with all the foods for our dogs. Good luck Zorana, can't wait to see how your pups make out. I am sticking to what I feed mine for now, Fromm seems to be working well , had problems with ZP.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> I get so confused with all the foods for our dogs. Good luck Zorana, can't wait to see how your pups make out. I am sticking to what I feed mine for now, Fromm seems to be working well , had problems with ZP.


Me too!! I really wanna do raw but I think freeze dried raw may be easier for us! And then fromm in the evening. Lola wouldn't go near ziwipeak and that stuff was crazy expensive too. 

I've had great results w Fromm and I love it's locally made too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad to see a thread about Primal. I just picked up some for my cuties and I'm wondering how much does everyone feed? It seems from this thread 1 nugget for each chi? I picked up the frozen nuggets. I fed one each for dinner and it just seemed like such a small amount. Mine are both in the 4.5 pound range, give or take. (Roo 4.3 pounds, and Pip 4.8 pounds) They did really love it.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> Glad to see a thread about Primal. I just picked up some for my cuties and I'm wondering how much does everyone feed? It seems from this thread 1 nugget for each chi? I picked up the frozen nuggets. I fed one each for dinner and it just seemed like such a small amount. Mine are both in the 4.5 pound range, give or take. (Roo 4.3 pounds, and Pip 4.8 pounds) They did really love it.


Hi love!!! How are you???

I'm so glad to hear they loved the frozen raw! I'm going to woof life tomorrow to get both frozen and freeze dried and see what happens! Wish me luck!! 

When I used the primal calculator, it said 2 nuggets per day for mine too, even for mojo bc he's kinda pudgy! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going through the same thing with my pups, I feed THK for dinner an have tried lots of dry foods for their morning meal but with Deuces allergies I'm so limited and can't find a kibble they do well on long term. I've been trying some pre made raw and can't get him to eat it  we tried Stella and chewys, Primal- that was his least favorite and even Honey wouldn't eat it and she is like a vacuum cleaner, Natures Variety and Vital Essentials. He goes nuts for real meat like when I give him raw to top his THK or RMB's. So I ordered a bunch of freeze fried and he won't eat that either! I'm thinking of trying the Darwin's or driving 2 hours to try a local raw through a co op. I need something for the am meal that's quick and easy, they come to work everyday and sometimes they stay with my mom and he feeds dry in the mornings


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi love!!! How are you???
> 
> I'm so glad to hear they loved the frozen raw! I'm going to woof life tomorrow to get both frozen and freeze dried and see what happens! Wish me luck!!
> 
> ...


Hi hon! I'm doing great, how are you?  Yes, they loved the Primal! So happy about that. It looked like such a small amount so I was a little leery. Roo was fine and satisfied, but Pip looked at me as if to say - where's the rest of my dinner? lol. 

Did you end up getting the Primal? I'll be curious to hear which type your pups prefer, the freeze dried or the frozen. I wasn't sure which one to get really and went with the frozen. Good luck with it! I hope it's a hit with your little ones too.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TinyTails said:


> I'm going through the same thing with my pups, I feed THK for dinner an have tried lots of dry foods for their morning meal but with Deuces allergies I'm so limited and can't find a kibble they do well on long term. I've been trying some pre made raw and can't get him to eat it  we tried Stella and chewys, Primal- that was his least favorite and even Honey wouldn't eat it and she is like a vacuum cleaner, Natures Variety and Vital Essentials. He goes nuts for real meat like when I give him raw to top his THK or RMB's. So I ordered a bunch of freeze fried and he won't eat that either! I'm thinking of trying the Darwin's or driving 2 hours to try a local raw through a co op. I need something for the am meal that's quick and easy, they come to work everyday and sometimes they stay with my mom and he feeds dry in the mornings
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww I'm sorry to hear they don't like stellas or primal. Mojo and Lola gobble their food up so fast no matter what it is but lately both Leo and mimi have barely been eating their food at all, which is odd for them. I picked up more primal yesterday and used that as a topper instead of stellas and they ate it so fast! Literally inhaled it. I'm thinking they were both getting bored of the stellas??

I have a few raw primal samples my friend gave to try for dinner tonight so I'm really curious to see what they think of it since the consistency is so different. Let me know how Darvins goes and good luck!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> Hi hon! I'm doing great, how are you?  Yes, they loved the Primal! So happy about that. It looked like such a small amount so I was a little leery. Roo was fine and satisfied, but Pip looked at me as if to say - where's the rest of my dinner? lol.
> 
> Did you end up getting the Primal? I'll be curious to hear which type your pups prefer, the freeze dried or the frozen. I wasn't sure which one to get really and went with the frozen. Good luck with it! I hope it's a hit with your little ones too.


I've been good too! Just busy wedding planning, working, and meal prepping w a nutritionist for the wedding. 

So I picked up a bag of freeze dried lamb bc that's what Christie sent me and they love it. I don't think I've ever fed lamb anything. We used it as a topper instead of stellas and everyone LOVED it. Lately mimi and leo haven't been eating much and i was getting worried. Well they were trying to tell me WE ARE BORED W S&C MOM!! lol. 
My really close friend Leslie owns a dog boutique and she actually has mimi's sistee Alice, so she was kind enough to send us home w a few duck and lamb frozen sample nuggets to try tonight. I will let you know how it goes!

Btw, I'm thinking of taking mimi to the vet Friday for an ALT recheck. Last check was 1/13/14, do u think it's too soon? There was a few days where she didn't get any bc she refused to swallow it. Thats when Leslie told me to crush it into liver sausage and that has been a miracle. What do u think??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> I've been good too! Just busy wedding planning, working, and meal prepping w a nutritionist for the wedding.
> 
> So I picked up a bag of freeze dried lamb bc that's what Christie sent me and they love it. I don't think I've ever fed lamb anything. We used it as a topper instead of stellas and everyone LOVED it. Lately mimi and leo haven't been eating much and i was getting worried. Well they were trying to tell me WE ARE BORED W S&C MOM!! lol.
> My really close friend Leslie owns a dog boutique and she actually has mimi's sistee Alice, so she was kind enough to send us home w a few duck and lamb frozen sample nuggets to try tonight. I will let you know how it goes!
> ...


Glad things are going well.  Roo is just like Leo and Mimi. She gets tired of the same food, day in, day out. She will eat something for a few months happily and then suddenly start to lose interest and look at as if to say, "this again?". lol. She does better if I mix things up a bit and it doesn't make her fussy either which is great. Awesome that yours loved the freeze dried! yay!

I don't think it's too soon to take Mimi for another ALT test. Roo had her second one only a few weeks after the first one to retest. At that time her levels had gone down significantly to almost normal - and she missed some too due to not keeping it down. My vet then told me to keep her on the Denamarin for another 3 months and we'll retest and see if it's normal. So I should be have her retested her next week, but haven't made the appointment yet. I'm dreading it just because I'm a worry wart in general. She's acting totally fine though, as spirited and kooky as always. haha.

Please keep me posted on Mimi. I bet her levels will be great this time! I'll let you know what happens with Roo too. Fingers crossed for our little girls having great numbers!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> Glad things are going well.  Roo is just like Leo and Mimi. She gets tired of the same food, day in, day out. She will eat something for a few months happily and then suddenly start to lose interest and look at as if to say, "this again?". lol. She does better if I mix things up a bit and it doesn't make her fussy either which is great. Awesome that yours loved the freeze dried! yay!
> 
> I don't think it's too soon to take Mimi for another ALT test. Roo had her second one only a few weeks after the first one to retest. At that time her levels had gone down significantly to almost normal - and she missed some too due to not keeping it down. My vet then told me to keep her on the Denamarin for another 3 months and we'll retest and see if it's normal. So I should be have her retested her next week, but haven't made the appointment yet. I'm dreading it just because I'm a worry wart in general. She's acting totally fine though, as spirited and kooky as always. haha.
> 
> Please keep me posted on Mimi. I bet her levels will be great this time! I'll let you know what happens with Roo too. Fingers crossed for our little girls having great numbers!


Thanks for the advice Paula! You have really helped me so much through this mess. I am going to call my vet in the morning and make an appointment for Friday. I am so nervous, really dreading it but either way, I gotta do it!! I am a worry wart too! I'm sure Roo's labs will be perfect!! She's already had a huge improvement on denamarin, I can't imagine it would stop working. Please let me know how her visit goes, I will be thinking of you both!! Hugs! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Update:
So we had our first frozen raw meal tonight, primal lamb!! Mojo, Leo, and Mimi all ate it, Lola just walked away, lol. Mojo inhaled his, mimi ate hers quickly, and leo ate his kinda slow. I'm hoping of trying a freeze dried raw meal tomorrow for dinner to see which they like better. I think Lola would eat the freeze dried plain as she loves it as a topper. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I've started giving Primal to Pippa and she LOVES it!! I use the freeze dried formula! So far we've tried the Duck, Lamb & Beef. I'm hoping this helps her with skin problems she has. She is growing back her fur where it was coming out and the regrowth looks beautiful! Still some dry skin but I'm trying to just give it time! 
Good luck and hope you find what everyone likes...including Lola!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks for the advice Paula! You have really helped me so much through this mess. I am going to call my vet in the morning and make an appointment for Friday. I am so nervous, really dreading it but either way, I gotta do it!! I am a worry wart too! I'm sure Roo's labs will be perfect!! She's already had a huge improvement on denamarin, I can't imagine it would stop working. Please let me know how her visit goes, I will be thinking of you both!! Hugs!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're so welcome, hon! Thank you too so much for your support, it means a lot. Were you able to make the appointment for Mimi? I have one for Roo on Monday. Very nervous, but hoping for good results. Best of luck for Mimi's results, I bet they will be perfect this time. Sending love and hugs to you both.



Zorana1125 said:


> So we had our first frozen raw meal tonight, primal lamb!! Mojo, Leo, and Mimi all ate it, Lola just walked away, lol. Mojo inhaled his, mimi ate hers quickly, and leo ate his kinda slow. I'm hoping of trying a freeze dried raw meal tomorrow for dinner to see which they like better. I think Lola would eat the freeze dried plain as she loves it as a topper.


3 out of 4 isn't bad, eh? lol. I'm surprised Roo likes the frozen as much as she does because even though I thaw it completely and add warmed up water, it still ends up being a little cold and she generally doesn't like that. I hope the freeze dried went over better with Lola. I think I may pick up some freeze dried to try next for them.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Lulajane said:


> I've started giving Primal to Pippa and she LOVES it!! I use the freeze dried formula! So far we've tried the Duck, Lamb & Beef. I'm hoping this helps her with skin problems she has. She is growing back her fur where it was coming out and the regrowth looks beautiful! Still some dry skin but I'm trying to just give it time!
> Good luck and hope you find what everyone likes...including Lola!!


Glad your baby loved it! Good luck with her skin problems, I hope it helps!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lulajane said:


> I've started giving Primal to Pippa and she LOVES it!! I use the freeze dried formula! So far we've tried the Duck, Lamb & Beef. I'm hoping this helps her with skin problems she has. She is growing back her fur where it was coming out and the regrowth looks beautiful! Still some dry skin but I'm trying to just give it time!
> Good luck and hope you find what everyone likes...including Lola!!


That is great news! I am so happy to hear her fur is growing back! Pippa really got lucky finding you! Keep me posted on her progress with Raw! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> You're so welcome, hon! Thank you too so much for your support, it means a lot. Were you able to make the appointment for Mimi? I have one for Roo on Monday. Very nervous, but hoping for good results. Best of luck for Mimi's results, I bet they will be perfect this time. Sending love and hugs to you both.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 out of 4 isn't bad, eh? lol. I'm surprised Roo likes the frozen as much as she does because even though I thaw it completely and add warmed up water, it still ends up being a little cold and she generally doesn't like that. I hope the freeze dried went over better with Lola. I think I may pick up some freeze dried to try next for them.


I made Mimi's appt today for Friday at noon. I really don't wanna go!! Lol. 
I tried feeding the freeze dried last night for dinner and lola, mojo, and leo ate it but mimi wouldn't eat it without kibble added. Before I added kibble, I tried giving her frozen primal and she refused that too, stinker! She was being silly. I'm gonna try freeze dried again tonight. 

Hoping for good news for both Roo and Mimi! Hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! I'm so glad that you got (most) of your crew to eat the frozen! I'm jealous!! Our Primal freeze dried is in the mail right now. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yay! I'm so glad that you got (most) of your crew to eat the frozen! I'm jealous!! Our Primal freeze dried is in the mail right now. Can't wait to get it!


Thanks love!! Will u tell me what odie thinks of it? I hope she loves it!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks love!! Will u tell me what odie thinks of it? I hope she loves it!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Will do! It's in LA right now. Haha. We'll see how long it takes to get here!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wooohoooo primal primal primal! :lol:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I just mailed Amy Jo's Jaxx a sample today and he is being a picky eater LOL I figure Primal will cure that as my two still dance for Primal.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lulajane said:


> I've started giving Primal to Pippa and she LOVES it!! I use the freeze dried formula! So far we've tried the Duck, Lamb & Beef. I'm hoping this helps her with skin problems she has. She is growing back her fur where it was coming out and the regrowth looks beautiful! Still some dry skin but I'm trying to just give it time!
> Good luck and hope you find what everyone likes...including Lola!!


Try putting just a tad (and I mean very little or you will have a greased pig) of coconut oil directly on her furk/skin like a leave in conditioner. BG use to get dry skin very bad as she will not eat anything fish or oil and it has worked perfectly. Also it will not hurt them if they lick it. It is healthy for them. 



KrystalLeigh said:


> Yay! I'm so glad that you got (most) of your crew to eat the frozen! I'm jealous!! Our Primal freeze dried is in the mail right now. Can't wait to get it!


Woohoo you found some!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> I made Mimi's appt today for Friday at noon. I really don't wanna go!! Lol.
> I tried feeding the freeze dried last night for dinner and lola, mojo, and leo ate it but mimi wouldn't eat it without kibble added. Before I added kibble, I tried giving her frozen primal and she refused that too, stinker! She was being silly. I'm gonna try freeze dried again tonight.
> 
> Hoping for good news for both Roo and Mimi! Hugs!
> ...


I know what you mean, I don't want to go either! Dreading it. Sending tons of positive thoughts to you and Mimi for Friday for great results! Big hug! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Woohoo you found some!


Yes! I went with your Amazon.ca suggestion. That was the only place I could find that would ship here. It had free shipping but was _crazy_ expensive compared to what you said you pay for yours. Thank you again for the samples! At least I know that she'll eat it, or I think I would cry. Haha. I ordered some from there for now and emailed Primal to see if there are any other places in Canada I could get it from and they replied to say that they've just recently expanded across the border and will be negotiating with some new retailers soon and will let me know. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

That is awesome! I am glad you found it!


----------

